# R$pCA - an organisation that needs investigating



## Sheplady (Oct 28, 2009)

MEDUSA 0373 - kindly pointed me in this direction after I posted the topic below in the general herp chat...........

I was made aware of problems that people may be having with the R$pCA, by an existing forum member of yours who had seen our Facebook page (German Shepherd Rescue)

RSPCA - Why are they letting animals suffer?? | Facebook

We have been campaigning for the above society to be looked into because of the total lack of care towards the animals that it was set up to help, being one of the richest charities in the country having spent 22 million on advertising alone last year they still want more donations from the general public who think their hard earned cash is being spent on helping animals. ITS NOT only recently 10 German Shepherds where shot with a captive bolt gun................

10 GERMAN SHEPHERD SHOT BY THE RSPCA

If you have any experiences please can you please pm me or post them on the following forum

germanshepherdrescue.freeforums.org • View forum - THE RSPCA -WHAT THEY DON'T WANT YOU TO KNOW

and also sign this petition 
http://www.petitiononline.com/bruno09/petition.html

This petition was set up in Brunos name read his story here 

rspca dogs in distress


If you can spread the word we can try and make the R$pCA accountable for their inadequate response and stop the needless suffering to all creatures...

Many Thanks
Paula


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

The problem is whenever the RSPCA are shown on telly they are always portrayed in such a positive way that everyone who watches thinks they are all sweetness and light. Maybe we should contact the BBC - they've done some excellent documentaries exposing dog fighting, problems in the kennel club, and other charities acting in a less than charitable manner, so maybe its' time for an expose/investigation into the RSPCA on national television. I think its about time that people were able to see for themselves exactly what the organisation does and doesn't do, and make their own informed decisions about whether they support them or not. Its also suprising how few people are aware of their rights regarding the RSPCA - they wear their immitation policemans type uniforms to try and give an illusion of power that they don't actually have. Without a valid police warrant, an RSPCA 'inspector' has about the same rights to look around your home as the old dear behind the till in the red cross shop!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

There was a letter written into out local newspaper by someone complaining about the RSPCA this evening 

Its the Halifax evening courier : victory:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

This one?

Animal help plea rejected by RSPCA - Halifax Today


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Meko said:


> This one?
> 
> Animal help plea rejected by RSPCA - Halifax Today


yipos meko thats the one thankies you :2thumb:


----------



## Katie_Scarlett (Sep 7, 2009)

We had a similar issue as the one in the newspaper article,

We have several houses that we rent out, one tenant moved out and when we went to check the house over we found that she had abandoned her dog in the back garden (no food, water or shelter)

We contacted the rspca with regards to the dog and were told simple "Guess you have a new pet then"

We are not a family of dog lovers and having 7 cats and a young child at home it would not have been suitable for us to take it with us.

From what we could tell the dog had not be trained and was rather destructive.

In the end one of the neighbours knew somebody that had a dog that was the same breed and they were willing to take her in.


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

The rspca are the scum of the earth. They left a Rotti pup and 6 cats to die after a call to say the man was going to kill them. They said its not there job to help them call police. Police said call rspca :bash: It took housing to step in weeks later. They would not say what they found but the animals where dead And yes i no this to be true not just a story. It will haunt me for live


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

This is an example of how duplicitous this organisation is.

This was an outcry in the local paper involving an injured deer and my bosses who run a wildlife sanctuary not far from the town of Morpeth.

Morpeth deer rescue bid sparks controversy - Morpeth Herald

My bosses were called by the guy who saw the deer being chased by the dog and watched it go down the bankside. They were enjoying a day out with visiting family from Sweden, but abandoned their visit and came straight to rescue the deer.

The RSPCA inspector arrived and barged through the onlookers declaring that he'd come to euthanase the deer - he hadn't even seen it at that point, let alone examined it, even though the RSPCA spokeswoman said he examined it, he hadn't when he declared he was going to euthanase it!

When the crowd created an uproar and refused to let him do this, my bosses asked if he would transport the deer to the sanctuary for them -about 5 mile away, because they were all travelling in a car and he refused. They had to put the deer into the back of the car to transport it!

The RSPCA say that this is their policy, yet whenever a deer is found when the TV cameras are around they rescue it - we've all seen them do it.

Here's another example of their double standards!!! http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/310132-got-cats.html


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

With all due respect, it's not the RSPCA's "job" to do any of these things. They're a charity not a public service. I don't know the details of the top story and reserve judgement, but in cases where they haven't been able to take in animals, the blame should be on those abandoning these animals as it's not the RSPCA's responsibility. They're not the police, fire brigade, or ambulance service, they're a charity. :2thumb:


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

Yes they often get seen on tv doing good deeds for wild life :whistling2: It winds me up. :devil:


----------



## Katie_Scarlett (Sep 7, 2009)

My ex neighbours saw a young kitten being beaten with a walking stick and kicked into a house by an elderly gentleman, they called the rspca and decided to hang around till the arrived.

When they had been inside the property and brought the kitten out, my neighbours asked what would happen to the her. They wer told that with the injuries she has most likely sustained and with the number of fleas on her that she would probably be put to sleep :censor:

They decided to take the kitten home instead, they came round to see us, knowing that we have kept cats for ages to see what we thought. Bar being completely covered in fleas she appeared healthy and happy. We gave them some flea powder and said use this for the mean time and take her to the vets to get her checked over.

They did that and she got the all clear :2thumb:

In the end my neighbour was unable to look after her because they already had a young child and a puppy, so they offered her to us. We were unable to take her in because we'd just taken on a 4 week old kitten.

My step dads father had been lonely since his wife died so we gave the kitten to him. She is now about 3 years old, living life to the fullest. :flrt:

She does show signs of some kind of brain damage, she is very clumsy!! And we have been advised that she may develop epilepsy at some point!

It's hard to believe that they would have just put this adorable little kitten to sleep without giving her the chance of a loving home


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

KathyM said:


> With all due respect, it's not the RSPCA's "job" to do any of these things. They're a charity not a public service. I don't know the details of the top story and reserve judgement, but in cases where they haven't been able to take in animals, the blame should be on those abandoning these animals as it's not the RSPCA's responsibility. They're not the police, fire brigade, or ambulance service, they're a charity. :2thumb:



Exactly what I have said before.

There not perfect nor are they animal superheros. But then they havent ever said they were.

They are not the only rescue to distroy animals for whatever reasons, nearly all rescues do.

And if anyone thinks they could of saved those GSD's then maybe you should try setting up a rescue and seeing how many homeable dogs you cant rehome let alone unsocalised dogs that have behavioural issues.

You learn very soon on you just cant save them all and if you think you can your doing it for the wrong reasons.

Maybe some people should think about the thousands of animals the RSPCA have saved and what would of happened to those animals if they werent there to help.


----------



## royal_girly (Apr 14, 2008)

In 2008 the RSPCA PTS over 60,000 animals in 12 months - from their own figures -with people's hard earned donation money and the 10 GSD's were killed with a captive bolt gun - rescues could have assessed the dogs and they were never given the chance to. 

I dont give a penny to the RSPCA.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Our sanctuary only ever puts an animal to sleep on a vets advice. We have about 35 resident cats that cant be rehomed due to varying things such as aggression or medical problems. These cats have the run of a 5 acre farm, a staff room to go in and all get put to bed of an evening. We take in some of the overflow for the RSPCA when we can and some of the officers are very compassionate and actually take animals home instead of euthanising due to lack of room at the shelters
As an animal charity I really dont agree with the way they work. I know many animals die due to there being no room and they cant be responsible for overbreeding but that doesnt excuse their policies on emergency call outs


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

The thing that anoys me is the RSPCA always try to act that they have authority when they clearly don't. I have heard from many sources now that the PTS of reps is a common practice with them. I called the RSPCA two years ago offering to rescue the reps in my area and they said someone already does, I called these people and they said they NEVER recieve any reps off of the RSPCA, they are full of s:censor:t.


----------



## Katie_Scarlett (Sep 7, 2009)

Jczreptiles said:


> The thing that anoys me is the RSPCA always try to act that they have authority when they clearly don't. I have heard from many sources now that the PTS of reps is a common practice with them. I called the RSPCA two years ago offering to rescue the reps in my area and they said someone already does, I called these people and they said they NEVER recieve any reps off of the RSPCA, they are full of s:censor:t.


I know someone in Devon that has rescue Reptiles from the RSPCA, they only got into doing that because they took in one of their own ones to be looked at and the vet mentioned they had a lot being brought in.

They had previously enquired about doing it but had never heard back


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

Katie_Scarlett said:


> I know someone in Devon that has rescue Reptiles from the RSPCA, they only got into doing that because they took in one of their own ones to be looked at and the vet mentioned they had a lot being brought in.
> 
> They had previously enquired about doing it but had never heard back


 Do you know how they went about it?
They just sent me on a wild goosechase:devil:, They are bulls:censor:rs. I bet the rescues off the RSPCA would come out of their care worse than they went in.


----------



## Katie_Scarlett (Sep 7, 2009)

Jczreptiles said:


> Do you know how they went about it?
> They just sent me on a wild goosechase:devil:, They are bulls:censor:rs. I bet the rescues off the RSPCA would come out of their care worse than they went in.


Their friends of my dads, next time I speak to him I'll ask him for you  
From what he's said to me, they don't take the reptiles back to the shelter anymore, unless they are obviously unwell, they just go straight to his friends!


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

Katie_Scarlett said:


> Their friends of my dads, next time I speak to him I'll ask him for you
> From what he's said to me, they don't take the reptiles back to the shelter anymore, unless they are obviously unwell, they just go straight to his friends!


 Okay thanks I apreciate it: victory:


----------



## Katie_Scarlett (Sep 7, 2009)

Jczreptiles said:


> Okay thanks I apreciate it: victory:


No probs, Maybe a couple of weeks but I will be in contact


----------



## xautomaticflowersx (Sep 7, 2009)

The thing that annoys me about the RSPCA is that they are portrayed as the UK authority on how to look after animals. People look to the RSPCA to see how things should be done. But I've heard all sorts of ridiculous things (first hand) from the RSPCA... including one lot who were feeding a resident ferret on salad as if it was a :censor: rabbit! When a friend of mine tried to adopt it they told her she "already had too many ferrets"! She only had about 4 or 5 I think. Anyone who knows anything about ferrets knows the sort of diet they require and that they are gregarious. No wonder they put so many animals to sleep when they don't let good, competent people adopt them! To be honest, I don't know anybody who hasn't heard of a similar story from one of their friends/family... RSPCA refusing to rehome for really daft reasons.

Edit: How come the Dog's Trust manage not to put healthy animals to sleep, but other rescues do?


----------



## Katie_Scarlett (Sep 7, 2009)

xautomaticflowersx said:


> No wonder they put so many animals to sleep when they don't let good, competent people adopt them! To be honest, I don't know anybody who hasn't heard of a similar story from one of their friends/family... RSPCA refusing to rehome for really daft reasons.


Exactly, they wanted to put little Tigger to sleep because of the injuries she appeared to have suffered, but we've shown that she can live a very happy life.


----------



## emma18x (Apr 15, 2008)

After reading through the case of the German Shepards, i'm not sure I'll be donating to the RSPCA again..

This is the first I've heard of them using a captive bolt gun and I don't understand how they can say it's a humane method.

On the other hand though... will there be anyone around to look into all the animal cruelty/neglect reports if the RSPCA aren't?


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

xautomaticflowersx said:


> The thing that annoys me about the RSPCA is that they are portrayed as the UK authority on how to look after animals. People look to the RSPCA to see how things should be done. But I've heard all sorts of ridiculous things (first hand) from the RSPCA... including one lot who were feeding a resident ferret on salad as if it was a :censor: rabbit! When a friend of mine tried to adopt it they told her she "already had too many ferrets"! She only had about 4 or 5 I think. Anyone who knows anything about ferrets knows the sort of diet they require and that they are gregarious. No wonder they put so many animals to sleep when they don't let good, competent people adopt them! To be honest, I don't know anybody who hasn't heard of a similar story from one of their friends/family... RSPCA refusing to rehome for really daft reasons.
> 
> Edit: How come the Dog's Trust manage not to put healthy animals to sleep, but other rescues do?


Of course the Dog's Trust put animals to sleep, they just find a reason for them not to be "healthy" beforehand, mental health being considered too. There isn't a rescue in this country that doesn't take in animals and put them down, UNLESS they are in a position to cherry pick which they take in based on how homable they are, which the RSPCA are not in a position to do. If any other organisation were as big as the RSPCA, you'd have just as many "horror" stories. It's very easy to demonise an organisation, but I do wonder how much those who do would do themselves in the same job - anyone here care to go out picking up all the unhomables and take them all in? I wonder if the OP would've taken all those dogs and homed them all out? I can't judge the use of a bolt gun to kill them as I don't know 1. whether the story is true and 2. anything about the use of one.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

KathyM said:


> There isn't a rescue in this country that doesn't take in animals and put them down, UNLESS they are in a position to cherry pick which they take in based on how homable they are, which the RSPCA are not in a position to do. .


And how are you qualified to make such a sweeping statement? How do you know this is true - have you investigated every rescue in this country?

Shell has just said that her rescue never put down an animal except under vet's advice and neither does the sanctuary I work at, so that makes your statement incorrect straight away.

And the RSPCA do cherry pick - ask Fenwoman about the black cat they left behind to fend for itself and end up pregnant, because "black cats are hard to rehome".

And I'm sorry but bolt guns are horrific archaic instruments to put down dogs.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

We have never put a healthy animal to sleep ever. We have a cat in now that is a longterm resident because when he was up for rehoming he actually put a prospective owner in hospital by biting her. He is left to wander round the sancturay grounds during the day and put to bed in the evening. People are made aware that they shouldnt touch Gizmo due to his unpredictable nature but we certainly wouldnt kill him.
All rescues cherry pick to a degree or all the rescues would be full of unhomeable animals. We certainly dont choose the cats by colour we use a waiting list system that takes the most urgent cases first. The ones we dont take are the very elderly(although we do if we have space in our staff room which is kept for the oldies to live out their days) and older ferals, although we do keep details and advertise for outdoor homes for cats such as these
Even when the cats we take in test felv/fiv positive we still follow this up with an ELISA test at Glasgow university before we make any decisions.
Im sure we arent the only rescue like this
The only thing I do agree with is that Dogs Trust motto " We never put a healthy dog down" is totally wrong. I have heard stories off the dog warden about how severe ear mite infestations and flea allergies are enough to warrant the dog being classed as unhealthy and they get euthanised.


----------



## royal_girly (Apr 14, 2008)

The majority of independant/breed rescues will take dogs/cat in to rehome them, often dogs with problems and with huge medical bills which if they had gone to the RSPCA would have been PTS, none of the rescues i've dealt with would PTS straight away from a owner hand in as RSPCA inspectors have and do still do. When they have a space for a dog its for rehoming, staying as long as it takes to get them a decent home. These are rescues i'd have personal dealings with, they try everything they can to get dogs homed, fostering out in most cases until they find a new home to free up kennel spaces. 

There have been cases of the RSPCA PTS strays before the owners have even had a chance to claim them. 

Also i find it strange that an organisation with multi millions in the bank don't fund their own branches, my local branch doesnt get any money from head office in funding and resort to tin rattling/public donations to raise funds. 

Also, captive bolt guns are supposed to be used for animal slaughter, to stun cattle *before* they are bled out to kill them NOT 'putting to sleep' of domestic pets. Quite a horrific way to go.


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

royal_girly said:


> The majority of independant/breed rescues will take dogs/cat in to rehome them, often dogs with problems and with huge medical bills which if they had gone to the RSPCA would have been PTS, none of the rescues i've dealt with would PTS straight away from a owner hand in as RSPCA inspectors have and do still do. When they have a space for a dog its for rehoming, staying as long as it takes to get them a decent home. These are rescues i'd have personal dealings with, they try everything they can to get dogs homed, fostering out in most cases until they find a new home to free up kennel spaces.
> 
> There have been cases of the RSPCA PTS strays before the owners have even had a chance to claim them.
> 
> ...


 Bolt guns are very rarely used these days, they were used for the actual kill, The stun gun and 'cut throat' method has widely replaced the bolt gun due to the incosistancy of the kill when using it.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

If they had enough control over the GSD to use a Captive bolt gun then they had enough control to sedate them by an intramuscular injection before they gave them a lethal dose straight into a vein or major organ

I think all the smaller branches have to raise their own money and they are far better than the Head office run ones which have all the money. Maybe the RSPCA should use some of their money to have a major neutering campaign which would reduce the amount of unwanted animals. At the minute they are being very mean with their vouchers as they say they have had to cut their budget. Our friendly RSPCA officer told us this when he dropped some kittens off for us to rehome. Not all Inspectors are non caring people and many have houses and garages full of pets waiting for rescue spaces rather than euthanising them


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou (Apr 11, 2009)

Our cat was hit by a car, the poeple didn't know whos she was so they called the RSPCA and someone came and took her, we found out that she had been taken in and we called the RSPCA, we got "i can't get hold of the inspector that is handling the case" so we thought fair enough, then we were told a cat had been logged in as a tabby, when she clearly wasn't, we got told to phone the local vets and see if she was there (they were sure she was local) we called 4 vets and none of them had anything, so we tried to call the RSPCA back and they were shut! (5:30! its almost as if animals are only allowed to get hurt during office hours!)when we got hold of the inspector we found out she was in brighton, VERY local eh?
since then my veiw of the RSCPA has gotten so low, all i hear about is the cad things now.

it turns out the inspector was a very nice guy, but still you would've thought they would have all the info you'd need?


----------



## Shelley66 (Feb 19, 2007)

You know what RSPCA stands for don't you..... Ruthless Shits Pretending to Care for Animals. Think that tells you what I think of them.

They are all for pretending they take in strays and rehome them in their adverts, but in real life they don't. They pretend they look after wildlife in adverts, but they don't. I think they should be done for false advertising myself. Most animals handed over to them at the present time are put to sleep (or murdered) because they say they can't afford to care for them. Well if I had all the millions in the bank that they do I am pretty sure I could afford to look after them! 

They will only act caring towards animals if there is a TV camera or some other form of media around. The rest of the time all they are interested in is taking money off people. The sooner everyone tells them to go and swivel the better. The RSPCA are not an animal welfare organisation, they prefer the animal rights organisations... There is a big difference.

The Dogs Trust and the RSPCA are the opposite ends of the spectrum. I say give your donations to any animal charity that has nothing to do with the RSPCA, there are plenty of them. Oh and you can't write cheques to them anyway, as anyone who dares to write the letters RSPCA gets threatened with court action because you are using their trademark lol.... RSPCA!!!


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

> They're not the police, fire brigade, or ambulance service, they're a charity. :2thumb:


I agree, but I think the trouble is they like to think they are - they are always applying for more powers (as it stands they have no more power to do anything than you or I) but who gives them the right to decide an animal should be euthanized or whatever then? Well really we do when we call them out to help, and really local rescues are probably a better option.

In reality they probably do help a lot of animals but they also have double standards. I don't like the charity because they're often claiming to be something they're not, having said that nobody can deny that for every bad case that is bought to our attention they have probably helped a lot more animals. 

As for the euthanasia discussion, well that is a whole different topic. Rescues that take in wild animals that have a "we never put a healthy animal down" policy really need to think about what they are doing - many wild animals that cannot be released but can still live a healthy life in captivity would not have quality of life.


----------



## Sheplady (Oct 28, 2009)

marthaMoo said:


> Exactly what I have said before.
> 
> And if anyone thinks they could of saved those GSD's then maybe you should try setting up a rescue and seeing how many homeable dogs you cant rehome let alone unsocalised dogs that have behavioural issues.
> 
> ...


 
The German Shepherd Rescue is already an existing Volunteer run rescue which has a non-destruct policy. 

They NEVER cherry pick the dogs that come to them all are given the chance many with behavioural or neglect problems and many are saved from the pounds days before they are due to be PTS.

The conditions that these dogs were left in would have made them protective when 8 men in uniforms entered their home, they were scared and hungry. The dogs were taken into the garden using a grasper to be shot - an aggressive dog wouldn't stand still on the end of a grasper then have someone put a gun to its skull before pulling the trigger!!

We have never said all would have been rehomeable but they were never given the chance, Skin conditions can be cured or controlled they are not an excuse to put a dog down.

Most behaviourable problems with time and patience again can be corrected or controlled.

The only reason that this story ever came to light was the fact the officer was bragging it was his favoured way of PTS - they will not answer questions and have lied, sayin that they do not use Captive Bolt Guns.

The R$PCA are the 2nd biggest charity in the country having spent 22 million on advertising alone last year - How many lives would that have helped?
Donations that are left by people in their wills or the public giving their hard earned cash, go straight to head office - YEs a spanking new building in West Sussex all the branches have to fund raise themselves so where is the money going????

They just need to be accountable for their actions...........too many times animals are suffering needlessly, they as an organisation need to get back to what they were set up to do!

Jayne Shenstone (Founder of GSR) was on the radio on the 24th October and the R$pca refused to turn up for one of the interviews!

click on the link below to hear the interview)

10 GERMAN SHEPHERD SHOT BY THE RSPCA


This horse was being monitored by the R$pca, it took the BHS involvement for the horse to be removed!
GERMAN SHEPHERD DOG RESCUE UK | Facebook

When people have voiced their concerns or asked questions then we have been banned from their FB page......

GERMAN SHEPHERD DOG RESCUE UK | Facebook


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

> Most behaviourable problems with time and patience again can be corrected or controlled.


I assume the charity employ qualified behaviourists for thorough assesments?


----------



## royal_girly (Apr 14, 2008)

22 million quid... on advertising. :gasp:

Posh Puss Rescue/Bully Befrienders have been fundraising like crazy for Bruno the staffie cross to raise £3,000 towards heavily discounted vet bills to save his only good front leg and his life. A dog that many other rescues including the RSPCA would have given up hope for... and the RSPCA spend 22 million quid asking for £2-3 per month from hard working taxpayers - instead of helping the very dogs that need it such as Bruno linked below. 

If anyone want to read about Bruno's appeal or make a donation please click below. :notworthy:
BRUNO APPEAL PAGE


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

the rspca seam to be prats but the sspca up here is diffrent a close friend of mine works at the wldlife hospital in fife run by the rspca and no wild animals are put down and also the one in balerno takes in reptiles and rehomes them never puts them down

am sure they are run by the same head office are are they not


----------



## Sheplady (Oct 28, 2009)

Police investigate RSPCA for animal cruelty over dog deaths - Telegraph


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Sheplady said:


> Police investigate RSPCA for animal cruelty over dog deaths - Telegraph


:2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

There are far worse things that could happen to an animal than being put to sleep.

I think the RSPCA have got a bad reputation more through the aggressive posts of those who feel they have been let down by them than their actual actions.

If we didnt have the RSPCA our nations animals would be in far worse conditions than they are now. Please remember that the amount of GOOD they do far outweighs any (assumed) "bad".

I say that in speech marks as I wasn't there and therefore cant comment based on internet links. We all know that the newspapers and internet are not always the ultimate source of "truth"!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Indeed there were some cats in need of rescuing not long back around one of my neighbors they were skinny andn bony constantly meowing around the local neighbors for food I recently took it upon myself to contact the RSPCA for help and my deep concerns for those kittens, when they eventually arrived there later that week a neighbor told me that the rspca told them the cats were fine, they clearly were not!

only just two days ago I have been told that the kitten not even a year old has died and the elderly one looking very slugish I have tried to talk to the young girl who owns them but she isnt even interested therefore I do not beleive she is interested in her pets...

last year apparantly the same girl had 2 guniepigs not even 6 months old mysterisouly dropped down dead together at exacly the same time?

the rspca are a waste of space I just wish the private rescuse could have some legal laws behind them to try and stop this kind of cruelty, in a way I feel krap because I havent done enough.:sad:


----------



## rainbowboa69 (Sep 11, 2009)

The good old RSPCA check this out click on the left window to watch vid

Welcome to FieldsportsChannel.tv


----------



## catastrophyrat (Jul 8, 2009)

To fully appreciate the extent of RSPCA's stupidity,lack of training and cruelty you need to spend time volunteering at a centre -in true ignorance of their ways I volunteer dog walked at my local centre -it is truly an eye opening experience.
To hear misimformed advice being given to new owners -to see dogs about to be PTS due to being rehomed to completely unsuitable homes then returned. To see mother lactating cats separated from very young kittens in order to rehome her quicker as the mew owners wouldn't wait a few more weeks-thus giving them selves the job of hand rearing them.
To be told don't give the dogs their toys off the shelves as it makes it hard to wash the floor -just give them to them if someone looks like they might be interested in the dog.
My own RSPCA rescue dog was in the isolation end as a pup simply because they wanted to get rid of the others first -she had no visitors and no company and was left with a foam fur bed which she had chewed to pieces and was very lucky not to have died from eating it 
I have seen a Sheperd kicked back into its run with verbal abuse.
Not one single person i know has a good word to say for them and yes maybe there is worse than being PTS perhas it's finding you are in an RSPCA pen.:devil:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> If we didnt have the RSPCA our nations animals would be in far worse conditions than they are now. Please remember that the amount of GOOD they do far outweighs any (assumed) "bad".
> 
> I say that in speech marks as I wasn't there and therefore cant comment based on internet links. We all know that the newspapers and internet are not always the ultimate source of "truth"!


Whatever criticism I've given of the RSPCA has not been based on hearsay, but from *extremely trusted* sources!

Such as a friend of 40+ years standing who called out the RSPCA regarding 4 neglected horses in the field beside where she kept her sheep. After a few calls the RSPCA eventually came out and agreed they were being neglected and starving, so they pts the two worst ones and left the other 2, because they weren't bad enough to pts!! :gasp:

Needless to say my friend had to call them out a couple of months later as nothing had changed and the remaining 2 had to be put to sleep!

The point is that the public are funding this society because they believe that they would never do things like this, but they do!!

As an animal rescue society, give me the Blue Cross every time! And again that comment is based on personal experience and not hearsay.


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

feorag said:


> Whatever criticism I've given of the RSPCA has not been based on hearsay, but from *extremely trusted* sources!
> 
> Such as a friend of 40+ years standing who called out the RSPCA regarding 4 neglected horses in the field beside where she kept her sheep. After a few calls the RSPCA eventually came out and agreed they were being neglected and starving, so they pts the two worst ones and left the other 2, because they weren't bad enough to pts!! :gasp:
> 
> ...


 Thats bloody awefull, Surely they should be preventing these things from happening not waiting untill they do then putting the animals to sleep:devil: I would never give a penny to them, they are not a charity as they claim to be they are a business:whip:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Jczreptiles said:


> Thats bloody awefull, Surely they should be preventing these things from happening not waiting untill they do then putting the animals to sleep:devil: I would never give a penny to them, they are not a charity as they claim to be they are a business:whip:


They're called "The Royal Society for *the prevention of cruelty to animals*" so you'd think so wouldn't you???


----------



## minniemax (Mar 13, 2008)

An old lady i knew passed away a few years ago, she had no family and left her house and all her money to the RSPCA in total £250,000 and yet 2 months before she died her dog died, she rang the RSPCA to ask if they could dispose of the body for her as he was a very large dog and they refused, they knew she was leaving them a lot of money as she had given them a copy of her will and when she died they hounded my mother in law who was sorting things out for her untill they got it. I would never make a donation to them again.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

What is bloody frustrating also is that they have this funding campaign going on and never mention that they also use other rescues such as ourselves and many others for rabbits, cats and dogs etc that they do not pay a penny towards. But thankfully these rescues, like ourselves, do it because we would rather help an animal than see the poor bugger put to sleep. Only recently we had a large Burmese Python come in via the RSPCA and it was suggested due to its size and expense of it's treatment ( was suffering from RI) that maybe putting to sleep in the best option... over my dead body I say!!!


----------



## Sheplady (Oct 28, 2009)

Everything that I have stated in my posts is from first hand experience nothing has been blown out od proportion or any facts distorted. Yes the RSPCA has helped a lot of animals BUT so many more are suffering needlessly, many small rescues such as the GSR fund raise and rely on a dedicated team of volunteers who give up their time for FREE to help all the dogs that come into their care no matter what the cost or age of a dog. That is also from first hand experience NOT HERESAY.

I recently went to see a dog that needed to be rehomed and the owners had contacted the RSPCA who had said that if they took the dog it would be PTS - It was a healthy 3yo Shep!!!! 

Listen to the radio interviews the second one they wouldn't participate in.
I wonder why!!!
10 GERMAN SHEPHERD SHOT BY THE RSPCA


----------



## Arkko (Oct 11, 2009)

I had a run in with the RSPCA last year. I was doing work experience (Had been volunterring here for over 2 years at this point) at a small rescue center in southampton and there were some very suspicious goings on with a self apointed 'Buisness manager' of the center and the RSPCA. This buisness manager took it upon herself to call the rspca in, we only ever delt with ONE inspector and when the manager of the branch was called nothing was known about the case. The inspector came and put to sleep 3 healthy owls that were due to be released after recovering from various injurys, several elderly cats who were being cared for accoridingly and were permenant residents at the rescue center and 2 sulphur crested cockatoo's...again who were permenant residents due to behavioural problems ( but were completly healthy?!) 

Seems like they have forgotten what they became an RSPCA inspector for in the first place..... 

Since the departure of the buisness manager we havent heard from anyone at the RSPCA... 

Oh and guess who's the new manager of the closest branch?!


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Arkko said:


> I had a run in with the RSPCA last year. I was doing work experience (Had been volunterring here for over 2 years at this point) at a small rescue center in southampton and there were some very suspicious goings on with a self apointed 'Buisness manager' of the center and the RSPCA. This buisness manager took it upon herself to call the rspca in, we only ever delt with ONE inspector and when the manager of the branch was called nothing was known about the case. The inspector came and put to sleep 3 healthy owls that were due to be released after recovering from various injurys, several elderly cats who were being cared for accoridingly and were permenant residents at the rescue center and 2 sulphur crested cockatoo's...again who were permenant residents due to behavioural problems ( but were completly healthy?!)
> 
> Seems like they have forgotten what they became an RSPCA inspector for in the first place.....
> 
> ...


 Bloody disgusting... makes me so angry all of this.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

And how many of you disgruntled people have actually gone to the RSPCA with your concerns? I appreciate some of you will have done - and good - because I'm not saying they're perfect.

I do find it somewhat hypocritical that a breed rescue would complain about them leaving purebreds to die, when they turn away crossbreeds all the time...


----------



## catastrophyrat (Jul 8, 2009)

My complaints to the centre are ignored due to the facrt i am not welcome there over the fuss i created with the dog i homed from them.
i actually dealt with head office and threatened press publicity and al though it didn't help my dog it did get their policy on speying altered.
The strange thing is that all the way along i was backed up and given help by the lady who home checked me for them -she knew i had a case for complaint and did something about it.
basically they got a private vet who worked in conjunction with them to spey her before i had her as i had 2 male 15 year old dogs -despite the fact i was happty to give them my vets word it would be done and that the pup was 10 weks old and more significantly a Yorkie which as a breed suffer a lot from being done too early. They insisted she was 5 months -when i got her home she hasd a really bad infection and was peeing blood every 5 minutes i took her to my vet who after a lot of time and treatment and xrays later found her pelvic muscles had not developed due to lack of hormones due to early spey and so her bladder had dropped into her pelvis.
My vet was horrified that she had been done so young for her breed and when she contacted them they told her i should have been seeing their vet -so they sent me to Putney -had to drip her overnight and charged me money for the priviledge -also lost my vets xrays :devil: then i was sent to the vet who did the op after hearing him on tv saying spey at 6 months or after 1st season etc and he got a radiologist who decided she should be PTS but he gave me some antibios for her infection
Eventually they changed their policy to 6 months or after 1st season.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

There are always risks of complications with spays - it could have happened whatever her age, and at least they spayed her - many rescues dont bother.

If you wanted an unspayed dog you could have gone to a breeder. But tbh, I'd hope most rescues would spay before homing to someone with entire dogs. Could you not have got yours neutered or adopted a male?


----------



## Sheplady (Oct 28, 2009)

lisaLQ

Many people have written to the Rspca and get a response of "We can't comment" or don't respond at all. we don't just sit back and complain we do take action and will continue to do so until something is done.

What rescue turns partbreds away?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Certainly not my local cat club's rescue scheme - Northern Counties Cat Club. It was formed to rescue pedigree cats in need, but it never turns away moggies and probably rehomes almost as many moggies as it does pedigrees.


----------



## evileye (Nov 3, 2009)

RSPCA=CRAP!!!!!:bash::bash::bash::bash::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## catastrophyrat (Jul 8, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> There are always risks of complications with spays - it could have happened whatever her age, and at least they spayed her - many rescues dont bother.
> 
> If you wanted an unspayed dog you could have gone to a breeder. But tbh, I'd hope most rescues would spay before homing to someone with entire dogs. Could you not have got yours neutered or adopted a male?


I did not want an unspeyed dog I wanted to spey her at an age suitable for her breed -I do not buy from breeders if the dog I would like to home is in a rescue -yes they speyed her and messed her up for the rest of her life -that is veterinary fact -yes it can happen but when there are known to be problems with specific breeds it should not have been done at such a young age. my entire dogs wrere both over 15 years old and of much bigger breeds -I am not stupid enough to let entire dogs mate a bitch -in fact both my older dogs sadly died before she would eever have come into season.I crtainly would not comtemplate castrating dogs of the ages of 15 one with a heart problem a 1 nearer 16 who was blind and a very good age for a Retriever. Yes I could have adopted a male -sex wasn't important but she was the dog who at that time most needed a home.
The fact my case was heard and backed up in the RSPCA meetings proves I had a case. 
I know too many private rescues who are taken for a ride by the RSPCA -they are very good at passing the buck -sometimes literally.


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

unfortunately their brain-washing techniques clearly work on the general public. but then if I was spending 22 million quid on my reputation I'd want it to work too...
After swallowing my opinions of the RSPCA some years ago and calling them out regarding a farm where the animals were being left untreated when ill, bred when they should have been convalescing, destroyed inhumanely, dead animals being burried illegally in the muck heap (I could go on and on...) they came out and did nothing. They had absolutely no clue what they were looking at and it was basic, basic stuff. Neglect isn't exactly difficult to spot when its staring you in the face but they were not interested. 
Any one that is still happy to support this 'charity' clearly hasn't had to deal with them. I dont doubt that there are some very nice, and knowledgable employees of the RSPCA but largely they are untrained, uninformed and unwilling. They are also doing a great job of muddying the keeping of exotics in general. I know of several people who have had animals confiscated for no other reason than that the RSPCA didnt know what they were looking at. on several of these occasionas the result was dead animals either due to ignorance on the RSPCA's behalf whilst the animals were in their 'care' or whilst they were attempting to catch them in order take them in. 
So I'm not bashing the individual RSPCA inspectors etc, I'm having a strop at the organisation itself. They should stop spending that money on advertising and spend it instead on training their staff. 
With regard to the SSPCA... they and the RSPCA dont see eye to eye at all and understandably so. 
The RSPCA have been collecting funds from people in scotland under the false pretence that they cover scotlands animals. They dont. That money goes nowehere near a scottish animal and the SSPCA then lose out on funds that they should have recieved. 
As usual, when the RSPCA were questioned they informed the press that they were unaware that this happens and that they do not encourage people to give money in areas that they dont cover. If you ring the RSPCA from scotland they will pretty much tell you to sod off, its not their problem. 
nice. 


Kat


----------

